# Onkyo 606 and Cust Service



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

So I bought a refurb Onkyo 606 from shopOnkyo.com. Hooked it up and its DOA. No big deal. I can live with it. EXCEPT...Stupid customer service works 8-5 as do I. I try'd to call on my cell when I had extra time this morn and give up after holding for 1 full hour. I've even sent emails. Currently have okay'd it through the powers to use the company phone. I've been on hold for 1hour and 33 min. 

This really hurts puts a bad taste in my mouth for a company whose products I've loved. Anybody have any advice on how to get a hold of someone so I can send this overpriced paperweight back for replacement?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That seems to be a common problem with Onkyo lately. There products are great but customer service seems to be a real issue.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd say so. Up to 2 hours 20 min. That's ridiculous. I've been calling back trying various option just trying to get a hold of someone. The operator won't even answer the phone.


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

same here...just got a HITB HT-7100...receiver worked fine the night I installed it...woke up next morning to use and no sound. After two separate calls to Onkyo, got no real help and held probably an average of 40 mins each call. 

All they could tell me is to send it back and get a new one since it was under 30 days since order. Any way I played with the thing and got it to work when my blu ray players set to PCM multichannel. However, still no sound from the Previews...does this sound right?


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

My problem is the receiver kicks right into protect mode. I replaced an existing receiver so I know it's not in any other component. 

When I contacted tech support they said they would replace the receiver and to call back choosing option 5. 1st call was one hour. Sent an email and left a message at 10 this morn. I now have been on hold for 4 hours and I give up for today, my phone is dead.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now see... if you guys had ordered these items from the Shack store and had problems... you could have simply returned them and got your money back or a replacement... no questions asked and no long hold times. A couple of emails and you would have had a pickup shipping label emailed to you. :T


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

The ONLY reason I didn't sonnie was that between my budget and what I wanted functionality wise I had to go with a refurb. So I watched until the 606 showed up on somebody's site. After waiting almost a month (and being to slow on a couple of opportunities) I got it at ShopOnkyo. 

I usually don't mind buying refurb but, now I have learned a lesson. Don't buy refurb from a company who has poor customer service.


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, I would have as well, but in all honesty I forgot about the Shack Store...when I did a search on theater packages it didn't come up so I went with p people...total package shipped to my door was 1985, including panny 2000, 100" ez frame screen, projector mount, 25' hdmi, and the 7100...

I will consider the shack for the replacement...but, I actually was able to call the store I purchased from and they helped me immensely with my technical issue and it appears to be a handshake problem. The settings I am using now appears to having working perfectly...but onkyo themselves suck, the retailer was quite helpful...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely no hard feelings guys... I was just pickin' at you. :sarcastic:

Projector People is a top notch dealer and should give you great service.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Noted sonnie. Thanks for the info.

An update. I called First thing this morn. I mean FIRST thing. At 8:00am (9:00am their time) called once and they were still closed, called again and got though. Had to be first in line. An hour later I was calling on another phone trying different options. I went to the option saying I was an vendor inquiring about a purchase. I got straight through to a lady that said I had the the correct number?!?!?!?! 

Either way she's sending me a label for a return. I took a chance and I am replacing instead of getting a refund because I love the Onkyo so much, and don't want to go though the research of making another decision.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is worth noting there... call the vendor line. Glad you got it worked out. 

You know... I did not see another 606 on their refurb list yesterday... they may send you a new unit. :T


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

That would be sweet! I think they should just for the I've had to deal with. 

I'm just ready to get the thing hooked up. I bought a set of Elemental Designs A6-5t5 and currently running them off my old HTiB system. Believe it was a Onkyo HT-340. Those 5t5's sound great at higher volumes. Can't weight to see how the 606 handles them.


----------

